# Jungian Jungle?



## Barbarella (Jun 20, 2009)

Psilo said:


> I still don't think that you should discount ENFP, although I'm not really sure just from your posts.
> 
> Fi users can be very rational and sensible, and unlike the fluffy descriptions of the types posted. It's a rational evaluation process. Fi and Ti are both subjective functions, Fi prefers to determine importance ( and puts those values into effect with Te) and Ti analyzes systems (and subjugates their understanding through Fe).


Sorry, Psilo. I didn't mean to step on any toes. :blushed:. This post, while brief, has given me a lot of insight into the "which is which" thing that I was talking about earlier. 



Grey said:


> That could very well be the source of your confusion. When I was younger and in a more restrictive environment, I acted very contrary to how I would when I am free to feel as I feel, which I think is more of an indication of who you really are. How people act in no-loss situations is usually the pre-determination for their type, actually.
> 
> So, what is your determination now, and how has it differed from before making this thread?


 

I'm not really sure what you're asking here. Do you want to know what type I think I am? Or are you asking how my thoughts on the functions have changed since making this thread?


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

> Sorry, Psilo. I didn't mean to step on any toes. :blushed:. This post, while brief, has given me a lot of insight into the "which is which" thing that I was talking about earlier.


No toes have been stepped on. :tongue:

It's just a common misunderstanding that I felt should be brought up.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

It is true that you shouldn't rule out F because you are sensible, but you also shouldn't rule out T because you are sensitive. I myself am more sensitive than I let on. Just because I try not to let it get to me doesn't mean I don't feel it.

To help you decide between ENFP and ENTP (if you think that's where you are), here are some articles that Psilo posted about Ti and Fi:
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/5997-introverted-thinking.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/3065-introverted-feeling.html


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Barbarella said:


> I'm not really sure what you're asking here. Do you want to know what type I think I am? Or are you asking how my thoughts on the functions have changed since making this thread?


The latter, yes.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 20, 2009)

Ahhhh~ 12 hour naps. X^D

Well, since making the thread, I have come to understand Fi a bit better, especially from the articles (thanks, LT), and the bit that Psilo noted about Fi using Te as an execution force, and Ti using Fe as an experimentation force. Interesting. I have to say that reading about the functions in their isolated forms is far better than reading about how they are 'supposed' to work in concert. The general feel of the articles was those written for people leading with those functions, so I'd have to say that they sound more INTP / INFP. 

As for my own personal evaluation, I think that Grey's note on developing the intro/extro of a tertiary function helped me further understanding my feelings about Fe / Fi (or, in me, Fe<>Fi). I think that the thing that makes me seem different from the descriptions/convention of ENTPs is probably the Ti. I was thinking yesterday about the use of Te as an execution of Fi, and I think that it's probably easy (for me) to confuse Ne with Te, but I think more in terms of "in the event of Q, R, S, T OR U, I am assuming that V, W, X, Y, OR Z will probably happen." I remember reading somewhere that it is usually very hard to surprise someone with well developed Ne. 

I have some views / values about the world, or improvements on the world that I would like to see made, but I think those have come to me as a result of extending Ne. I think about the things that various groups of people or societies would need in terms of how to relate what they are familiar with to what could help them in the future (seems like Ti+Fe), and less in terms of what I believe they need / should feel or experience, and how to help them arrive at these ends (<I'm guessing an Fi+Te reaction). 

Someone mentioned that I should work on improving my GPA. I'm guessing that developing Ti (regardless of my 'final type') would help with that as well. In terms of your advice, Psilo, I will definitely read around and observe. That should help me get a better view of the functions and possibly myself. I think MBTI as a whole could use some work, however. I don't like the potential for error in the way the questions are set up. 

Socionics, anyone? :crazy: 

OK, OK I'm just kidding. 

But still. All in all I am most likely ENTP.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Barbarella is a NTP. She shares my skepticism over MTBI, so this means a very high P, followed by N. A Psychedelic, best for girls (I think ???). Men have a hard time of PN in the workplace.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 20, 2009)

Perseus, are you subclassing? In which case, I'd probably be an NPET or PNTE. Does this make MBTI seem more legitimate to you?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I believe Perseus adapts his own system, known as the Perseus System, which seems to class the different letters according to which is 'strongest' and which is 'weakest'.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 20, 2009)

Grey said:


> I believe Perseus adapts his own system, known as the Perseus System, which seems to class the different letters according to which is 'strongest' and which is 'weakest'.


I've read about this somewhere. That's good; sounds interesting, in which case the 16 types are actually 384 types. Much better.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Barbarella said:


> < Just for you, lol. Also, I'm graduating soon (1 sem left), so I don't see much that can be done about that.  Why the interest?


 
Regrets. If my GPA was higher, I wouldn't have to try so hard at convincing people that they should allow me into their program/university.

Sometimes employers are also interested in your GPA. Another example of how the mistakes of your past can haunt you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 20, 2009)

Slider said:


> Regrets. If my GPA was higher, I wouldn't have to try so hard at convincing people that they should allow me into their program/university.
> 
> Sometimes employers are also interested in your GPA. Another example of how the mistakes of your past can haunt you for the rest of your life.


^Are you attempting graduate / law / medical school? (Maybe you could try raising your standardized test scores.) 

Employers like 2.5+ or 3.0+, yeah. Don't really know what I'm going to do about that, but my BS is almost up. There really isn't anything to be done. :-/


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Barbarella said:


> I've read about this somewhere. That's good; sounds interesting, in which case the 16 types are actually 384 types. Much better.


Yeah, except instead of trying to find your type out of 16, you now have 384 to choose from and muddle over  Much better.

Although, having said that, it is quite easy for me to stack myself as an PNTE or NPTE, depending on the day.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, the test itself would be better. More (much more) questions, a dimension for childhood persona (or perceived persona), a dimension for current interests, some scenarios for clever iNtuitives trying to guess the question outcome, things like that. 

And in terms of the 384, all you have to do is take the current test, note your percentages, and then list according to the percentages given. So it could work with the current format, you'd just need to have more descriptions illustrating how the preferences in concert would work.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Barbarella said:


> ^Are you attempting graduate / law / medical school? (Maybe you could try raising your standardized test scores.)
> 
> Employers like 2.5+ or 3.0+, yeah. Don't really know what I'm going to do about that, but my BS is almost up. There really isn't anything to be done. :-/


 
Yes and I still have to take the MAT/GRE. Actually, most like 3.0+ now, but yeah, my bullsh*t (BS) is up, too.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Barbarella said:


> Well, the test itself would be better. More (much more) questions, a dimension for childhood persona (or perceived persona), a dimension for current interests, some scenarios for clever iNtuitives trying to guess the question outcome, things like that.
> 
> And in terms of the 384, all you have to do is take the current test, note your percentages, and then list according to the percentages given. So it could work with the current format, you'd just need to have more descriptions illustrating how the preferences in concert would work.


And who would write said descriptions? *sigh* Another addition to my list of things to do before I die...


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 20, 2009)

Slider said:


> Yes and I still have to take the MAT/GRE. Actually, most like 3.0+ now, but yeah, my bullsh*t (BS) is up, too.


> < You make me feel so guilty. Looking back, I realize that I managed to never study . . . X^ I'm at work right now, so, plenty of time to think (I work w/ computers and there are NO students back yet). And wow. . . I have yet to really study for anything.  I hate Js. Crossing paths w/ you guys always means work!) Perhaps studying should help. 

Good luck on your GREs! What are you studying?


----------

